# Follow up questions such as hysteroscopy and immunes after 2nd fail??



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi

Sorry to be joining you all in this group but I'm sure I'll find lots of support here. So as my signature suggests I've just had my 2nd cycle fail. We're fortunate enough to have a 3rd NHS cycle funded. There is a 3 month wait before we can start all over again but I'm thinking of waiting at least 6 months as I'm mentally exhausted with it all!!
I just wanted some advice about what immune tests & hysteroscopy? My clinic don't offer follow ups with the consultant but I've requested one. As I've no tubes (removed because of scar tissue & twisted) I'm wondering if I could have scar tissue in my uterus? Poss problem for implantation?? Could I request a hysteroscopy to check this? Also what immune tests 
are we eligible for from our GP's? I thought if I could get basic tests done soon ready to give my consultant the results at the follow up appointment? Is it also worth asking about changing dosage of menopur? I have a high AMH of 31 but only produced 10 eggs 1st time 8 eggs 2nd time. I was on 150iu menopur both times. Sorry for mammoth post with all questions but want to be armed & ready for the follow up. I don't want to go for a 3rd cycle until I've ruled more problems out!!!
Thanks Jo xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi hon and 

fair play to you for getting a follow-up consultation, can't believe they don't offer this as standard 

There's a list of follow-up questions here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49609.0

But you can pretty much ask for whatever you like - what's the worst that can happen? They'll say no...  Well fair enough but there's nothing to stop you seeking a second or third opinion, is there? 

Good luck hon and here's some more   

xxx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for link Han72 
I've been told I'll have a long wait for a follow up consult but I'm in no rush to do this a 3rd time yet!! I'd rather gather up as much info as I can and have more investigations done, it will make me feel more positive doing it again. 

X


----------

